# Wow ,I wonder who made the grain bodies



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

http://www.agweb.com/mobile/article/petes-pick-of-the-week-pair-of-low-mile-grain-trucks-naa-greg-peterson/


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Low miles and NO POLLUTION CRAP.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Thats more than we have in our 1100 bushel hopper bottom and semi tractor.

Brand new trailer from Integrity, $27,000

Low mileage, zero rust 1996 International day cab tractor from Tennessee Highway Department, $13,000.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Scott Manufacturing. We have a C65 with a Scott steel box. We have a Chevy Kodiak sitting out back with no box on that may just get an aluminum box. I did NOT pay anywhere close to $62,500, so I got some wiggle room.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Thats more than we have in our 1100 bushel hopper bottom and semi tractor.
> 
> Brand new trailer from Integrity, $27,000
> 
> Low mileage, zero rust 1996 International day cab tractor from Tennessee Highway Department, $13,000.


Those days are over with since the state started using a salt brine mixture(6-7 years ago)....the only redeeming thing is that we don't use it near as much as you do in the North country. Several car manufacturers now claim that the salt brine mixtures are much more corrosive on vehicles than rock salt...which I am sure is true here because I never had rust on any of my vehicles until TDOT started spraying salt brine.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

You are thinking of liquid mag chloride which is pretty aggressive for corrosion, something like 10 times as aggressive as cacl on mild steel.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> Those days are over with since the state started using a salt brine mixture(6-7 years ago)....the only redeeming thing is that we don't use it near as much as you do in the North country. Several car manufacturers now claim that the salt brine mixtures are much more corrosive on vehicles than rock salt...which I am sure is true here because I never had rust on any of my vehicles until TDOT started spraying salt brine.
> 
> Regards, Mike


That's too bad, when I say rust free thats exactly what I meant, even the fifth wheel bolts came out with a minimum of effort when we moved it. I was already to fire up the gas axe, cut em all off and buy new. The 3/4" impact barely hammered at all and off they spun.

There using beet juice here on the roads, only drawback is it has to be sprayed on before the snow starts to fly. Doesn't melt as much as salt but keeps it from freezing to the road so the plows can get it up easier.


----------



## Growing pains (Nov 7, 2015)

Ohio runs beet juice in a mixture with brine and calcium chloride and it melts ice pack and snow like you wouldn't believe. Too soon to tell if the beet juice causes any corrosion but the brine and calcium are horrible.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Growing pains said:


> Ohio runs beet juice in a mixture with brine and calcium chloride and it melts ice pack and snow like you wouldn't believe. Too soon to tell if the beet juice causes any corrosion but the brine and calcium are horrible.


Last I knew was just straight beet juice.

The beet juice used straight shouldn't as its also used to fill tractor tires and is supposed to be corrosion free. It might cause secondary corrosion as it's horribly sticky and once on the underside of the car will hold all kinds of road grime, might also cause weep holes in rocker panels, etc. to plug up.


----------



## Growing pains (Nov 7, 2015)

Forgot about beet juice being used in tires so that is a good point on corrosion. The sticky part is one thing they seem to like here because it holds on the road much better than brine.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Here, the roads get coated in rust spores. Melts the snow and ice. When they get on your vehicle they go into attack mode.

They always win. And spread like cancer.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Ha-ha that's a good way to look at it
Moose. Tough to watch a big investment start to fall apart in a couple short years. That brine mixture is fro the pits of hell! Disinigrates vehicles overnight it seems.


----------

